# Sticky  Pocket Predator Badges



## Charles

During the summer of 2013, Bill Hays sponsored a series of slingshot precision shooting competitions. The distance for each of the competitions was the same ... 10 meters, or 33 feet. Here is the thread for the competitions, and you should peruse the thread for examples of each of the feats described below.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24606-pocket-predator-shooting-contest-fun-prizes-and-increased-skills/

Several of the participants thought it would be nice to have badges associated with demonstrated skill. The badges were awarded based on shooting videos that met some strict criteria. These badges may be awarded to those who did not participate in the competitions, providing a video is posted which meets the criteria.

*General Requirements:*

To begin, please note the following:

1) You cannot use lasers or enhanced optics like a magnified scope.

2) You must support the weapon yourself, no benchrests, prone shooting or resting the elbows on a solid surface.

3) Shoulder stocks, wrist braces, are allowed ... and if you want to shoot while sitting down, that's fine too.

4) Ammo should be .60 caliber (15 mm) or smaller.

For each badge, the video must be unedited. The target must be clearly visible, reasonably close up, and the shooter must be visible. For the timed events, a clock must be visible in the frame as well. Note: the target must be visible for the entire shooting sequence ... that is to avoid any possibility of switching or manipulating the target.

Either one of two camera setups is preferred.

1. You may mount a mirror next to the catch box. The camera is set up in front of the catch box, but somewhat off to one side. The focus is on the targets ... matches, cards, etc. ... but the shooter must be visible in the mirror. Here is an example:






2. You may mount the camera slightly behind the targets, focused on the targets, but also with a view down the range to the shooter. Here is an example:






There is a more problematic camera arrangement.

3. The camera may be set up behind the shooter, with the targets down range. This setup is very poor, because it is difficult to verify what is going on at the target site. For example, it is difficult to tell that a card is undamaged if more than one shot is taken. To avoid controversy and ill feelings, you are strongly advised to use arrangement 1 or 2, above, rather than this one. PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS ARRANGEMENT.

*Distance verification:*

When shooting, the shooter should stand behind a visible barrier of some sort ... a table, a saw horse, a concrete block, etc. Immediately after the shooting, the distance must be verified by tape measure. The distance must be measured on camera, from the front of the catch box to the shooting position. The video should also show a clear view down the entire range.

If you can do the shot legitimately, then there is no good reason not to document it appropriately. Out of respect to those who have already accomplished these feats, please do not consider yourself to be exempt from these criteria. It is not that we are questioning YOUR personal integrity ... but if we accept one questionable video from you, then we have no grounds for not accepting every questionable video from anyone.

*Match Lighter:







*

For this badge, the target is a strike-anywhere match, at a distance of 10 meters or 33 feet. The match may be mounted any way you see fit. Best results seem to be obtained when the match is in a vertical position, angled about 30 degrees toward the shooter. Most of the fellows used a length of 1745 rubber tubing, with the match stuck into one end of the tubing and a piece of wire stuck into the other end of the tubing. The wire is then attached to a solid support ... the match can be pointing up or hanging down. Etched or sanded steel ammo seems to work best, with moderate, rather than high velocity ... 200 fps or less. The match must burst into flame ... not just smoke. The match must remain attached and clearly burst into flame. Knocking the head off the match does not count. You may mount several matches at once, but the matches must be a minimum of 2 inches apart. The separation between the matches must be verified in the video.






*Card cutter:







*

For this badge, the target is the edge of a standard playing card. Before the shot, the card must be in pristine condition, uncreased and undamaged. The goal is to cut the card cleanly with one shot from a distance of 10 meters. The card may be supported by a clamp. To count as a cut and not just a tear, the cut must not occur right at the clamp ... there must be a portion of the card remaining between the clamp and the cut. The cut must be the full width of the card, not just a portion (for example, not just the top corner). For this badge, it is very important that the card be seen close up. If your video shows more than one shot, it must be possible to verify that the card was not damaged by any shot prior to the cutting shot. For this reason, you should avoid placing the camera behind the shooter. If you insist on placing the camera behind the shooter and you take more than one shot, then after each shot you must walk the camera up to the card to show that the card has not been damaged. The card must remain clearly in the view of the camera during the entire process. You may mount several cards at once, but they must be spaced a minimum of 2 inches (5 cm) apart, and that distance must be verified in the video.






*Gambler:







*

For this badge, the goal is to strike a match and cut a card with one shot, at a distance of 10 meters. The match is positioned with the head in front of the edge of the card, match and card arranged as described above. The restrictions indicated for both the match strike and the card cutter badges apply.






*Thread Cutter:







*

For this badge, the targets are threads. Each thread is attached to an overhead support, and then hangs down with some sort of weight attached to the end ... usually a soda can. Several threads are hung, but they must be at least 2 inches (5 cm) apart. The shooting distance is 10 meters. The goal is to cut as many threads as possible in one minute. Your badge will indicate the number of threads cut. In order to get a badge, you must cut a minimum of 2 threads. It is best to use wimpy cotton thread ... polyester or nylon threads are too tough to cut. You may attach small sticky labels to the threads as an aiming point to make it easier to see the threads. Your video should show the cans and threads clearly enough that it is possible to tell that when one can falls that it does not cause another thread to break. For this badge, there must also be a clock with a second hand clearly visible in the video to verify the continuity of the shoot. You may shoot as many shots as you like, but the time limit is one minute. The one minute time limit will be measured from the point at which the first shot hits the backstop. Any cuts after the one minute limit will not count.






I hope these conditions are clear. If there are any questions, do send me a PM.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## B.P.R

Superb... and VERY clear 

I will do my best with limited equipment


----------



## ash

Well done, Charles


----------



## treefork

Well done Charles!


----------



## M.J

Excellent post!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Excellent


----------



## Charles

Thanks everyone. I hope this will encourage others to try some precision shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Very concise Charles, thank you.


----------



## leon13

thanks for the effort !

cheers


----------



## Susi

Nice shootin' and nice idea on a barrel catch box. The curved sides would tend to capture some "bouncers" which mine does not.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Card Cutter Badge done!


----------



## Resigned User

Great bro


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Card Cutter Badge done!


Well done!!! Now that's a card cut. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulations Genoa. :target:

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Kalevala

Well done Genoa :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala

I hope that everything in this video is OK.

Had some more luck than yesterday


----------



## Charles

Kalevala said:


> I hope that everything in this video is OK.
> 
> Had some more luck than yesterday


Looks good! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Great shot mate!!!


----------



## Kalevala

Thanks Charles and Genoa :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

I feared already that I have to do this third time.

A small step for mankind but great for me


----------



## Axel R

I hope this video is all ok.


----------



## Charles

Axel, that was great!!! Congratulations .... very good shooting, and great determination on your part. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Axel R said:


> I hope this video is all ok.


 :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## Axel R

Charles said:


> Axel, that was great!!! Congratulations .... very good shooting, and great determination on your part. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you very much Charles.


----------



## derandy

Now here is the right place to post it (thanks bc )
My first curd cut on tape https://youtu.be/5d0z5Ywpo38
Cheers and have a nice day


----------



## Kalevala

:thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

OK, Derandy ... that was a very nice card cut. I really liked your "squeals" of pleasure! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

YEEEEAH!!! My first ligthing match!!!


----------



## Kalevala

Congratulations Genoa :bowdown:

Always nice to see real happiness after successful performance :thumbsup:


----------



## Axel R

Excellent shooting,well done.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congradulations Genoa welcome to the club. 

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thanks  I'm very happy!!!


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> YEEEEAH!!! My first ligthing match!!!


You seemed a bit excited there, my friend ... and you well deserve to be. Congratulations!!! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

This is my attemp for the Gambler Shot Badge.
I don't know if it is valid.
I put the response under the admin judgement.
I made an original video and a slow motion video.
The match was light and the card was cut even if it appears half cut, it had a diagonal cut...
I wait for response 





https://youtu.be/oMhjOBtnpaU


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> This is my attemp for the Gambler Shot Badge.
> I don't know if it is valid.
> I put the response under the admin judgement.
> I made an original video and a slow motion video.
> The match was light and the card was cut even if it appears half cut, it had a diagonal cut...
> I wait for response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/oMhjOBtnpaU


GS, I am going to ask you to do this one over. From the slow motion, I can see that the match did light. But the card cut is problematic. From the video, it appears that only the corner was cut from the card. Of course I cannot say for certain, but in fairness to everyone, I have to rely on the video evidence. You are doing so well with your shooting that I am certain you can do this again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

I'm not sure. The cut was diagonal, but maybe not enough. The comment of my friend Volp in the "art of shooting" section, don't leave any doubt: I didn't do it.
No problem, will try again
Anyway it was a funny shot!


----------



## treefork

You need to have an intact burning match and a completely CUT card . Not a tear .That is what makes the shot a challenge . A amputation of the match head although it flashed is not a match light . You also need a visible barrier your standing by and a distance verification with a measuring tape at 10 meters at that barrier . That is how the shot was judged and originated in the Pocket Predator Contest .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

treefork said:


> You need to have an intact burning match and a completely CUT card . Not a tear .That is what makes the shot a challenge . A amputation of the match head although it flashed is not a match light . You also need a visible barrier your standing by and a distance verification with a measuring tape at 10 meters at that barrier . That is how the shot was judged and originated in the Pocket Predator Contest .


Ok the match must be intact.
But about the barrier, if you see I'm at the end of the range and the 10m tape is about 1m shorter is obvious I'm at 10m.
Furthermore, to go to the shooting stance I start from about 1m from the target (the table width) and walk for thirteen steps so maybe is 10, 2 meters.
Anyway to earn my others badge I shoot like this, so thougth and still think that's no problem.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Gamblet Shot Badge
Think this time I earned it


----------



## Charles

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Gamblet Shot Badge
> Think this time I earned it


Nicely done!!! Congratulations. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Hello :wave: from sunny Finland (31°C :aahhhh: )









Now its time to try to get my Match Lighter Badge 

Not hit on first shot but anyway...











Thanks to pocketpredator.com for selling strike anywhere matches to Finland and Genoa Slingshot for pushing me to do this :devil:


----------



## Charles

Kalevala said:


> Hello :wave: from sunny Finland (31°C :aahhhh: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0645.jpg
> 
> Now its time to try to get my Match Lighter Badge
> 
> Not hit on first shot but anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to pocketpredator.com for selling strike anywhere matches to Finland and Genoa Slingshot for pushing me to do this :devil:


Well done!!! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Thanks Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Kalevala said:


> Thanks Charles


Great job Kal!!!
Very nice shot and slomo!


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Hi Charles

I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:

I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).

Please find the video here: 




thanks again and have good time over there

greetings from Switzerland

ggaggo

PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:

PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).


----------



## Charles

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:
> 
> I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).
> 
> Please find the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and have good time over there
> 
> greetings from Switzerland
> 
> ggaggo
> 
> PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:
> 
> PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card cutter slingshot.JPG


STRICTLY speaking, according to the rules, this should not count, since the card was damaged by a previous shot. HOWEVER, going by the spirit of the rules, I am inclined to count this one. Your mirror setup was excellent, so we could see everything very well. Your cutting shot was above the damaged spot, and it was very clear from the video that it was a clean cut, not helped at all by that earlier shot. Frankly, I was even surprised that the cutting shot did not just rip the card at the previously damaged spot. You obviously hit the card very well and had good velocity. It was a clean cut ... I could not ask for more. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hi Charles
> I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:
> I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).
> 
> Please find the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and have good time over there
> greetings from Switzerland
> ggaggo
> 
> PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:
> PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card cutter slingshot.JPG


Congratulation mate! Nice shooting and nice happiness scream!!!


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Charles said:


> Georges Gaggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charles
> 
> I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:
> 
> I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).
> 
> Please find the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and have good time over there
> 
> greetings from Switzerland
> 
> ggaggo
> 
> PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:
> 
> PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card cutter slingshot.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> STRICTLY speaking, according to the rules, this should not count, since the card was damaged by a previous shot. HOWEVER, going by the spirit of the rules, I am inclined to count this one. Your mirror setup was excellent, so we could see everything very well. Your cutting shot was above the damaged spot, and it was very clear from the video that it was a clean cut, not helped at all by that earlier shot. Frankly, I was even surprised that the cutting shot did not just rip the card at the previously damaged spot. You obviously hit the card very well and had good velocity. It was a clean cut ... I could not ask for more. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

thanks Charles. in fact I hoped very much that you would juge it this way and I'm very happy now that you did so.

have a nice day (btw: are you a early bird? here it's 11:45 - so over there it must be a hell early in the morning).

ggaggo


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Georges Gaggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charles
> I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:
> I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).
> 
> Please find the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and have good time over there
> greetings from Switzerland
> ggaggo
> 
> PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:
> PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card cutter slingshot.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation mate! Nice shooting and nice happiness scream!!!
Click to expand...

thanks Marco. and yes, when discovering the clean cut I was really happy since I had a few not (resp. only half) successfull tries before hitting the card - but not cutting it through.


----------



## Kalevala

Congratulations Gaggo :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles

Georges Gaggo said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georges Gaggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charles
> 
> I apply with the linked video for the card cutter badge :woot:
> 
> I striated this bastard four times (with the third, fourth, seventh and eighth shot - without even noting it) before cutting it through with the ninth one. I hope everything is right with that, since the cut is about 2cm higher than the first hit which didn't cut at all (so the first hit didn't help the second one).
> 
> Please find the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again and have good time over there
> 
> greetings from Switzerland
> 
> ggaggo
> 
> PS: and this time I don't post my half dozen of failure videos; hitting but not cutting the card :banghead:
> 
> PPS: my card cutter slingshot (a rusty one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card cutter slingshot.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> STRICTLY speaking, according to the rules, this should not count, since the card was damaged by a previous shot. HOWEVER, going by the spirit of the rules, I am inclined to count this one. Your mirror setup was excellent, so we could see everything very well. Your cutting shot was above the damaged spot, and it was very clear from the video that it was a clean cut, not helped at all by that earlier shot. Frankly, I was even surprised that the cutting shot did not just rip the card at the previously damaged spot. You obviously hit the card very well and had good velocity. It was a clean cut ... I could not ask for more. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Charles. in fact I hoped very much that you would juge it this way and I'm very happy now that you did so.
> 
> have a nice day (btw: are you a early bird? here it's 11:45 - so over there it must be a **** early in the morning).
> 
> ggaggo
Click to expand...

No ... I am definitely not an early bird now! I used to get up at 5 AM, but since I quit work some 12 years ago, I now do not get up until 8:30 AM. That is one of the very few benefits of getting old ... I get to sleep as late as I want.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

I really hope, that everything in my Gambler shot - video is ok and I don't have to start Gambler shot season 2 :rofl:

For me this was same time pain and pleasure :banghead:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Great shot mate!!!
I'm happy for you!!!
Welcome in the club!!!
No more gambler video ahahah :rofl:


----------



## Charles

Kalevala said:


> I really hope, that everything in my Gambler shot - video is ok and I don't have to start Gambler shot season 2 :rofl:
> 
> For me this was same time pain and pleasure :banghead:


Congratulations on some GREAT shooting !!!! You must have been ecstatic when it all came together. Sorry I was out of touch when you first posted this. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Thanks Charles and welcome back :wave:



Charles said:


> Congratulations on some GREAT shooting !!!! You must have been ecstatic when it all came together.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I was mainly relieved knowing that you guys no longer have to watch these gambler shot attempt vids


----------



## Georges Gaggo

Congrats Kalevala. Glad for you that you finally did it. Bad for us not being happy anymore to watch more of your struggling gambler attempt videos - it was very much of fun and huge motivation at the same time for me, not feeling all alone with my own (so far unfruitful) gambler attempts (I'll not post). Cheers and have beer.


----------



## Kalevala

Georges Gaggo said:


> Congrats Kalevala. Glad for you that you finally did it. Bad for us not being happy anymore to watch more of your struggling gambler attempt videos - it was very much of fun and huge motivation at the same time for me, not feeling all alone with my own (so far unfruitful) gambler attempts (I'll not post). Cheers and have beer.


Thanks GG, I think You should post Your unfruitful attempts too :thumbsup:

I still do not quite understand why here on this forum is not more video making slingshot shooters (17448 members :iono: ).

Hit or miss, I like them all :target:


----------



## THWACK!




----------



## txzap

nice post


----------



## stevekt

Submitted for Card Cutter Badge:


----------



## Bama Murdock

Great post! I'll never be filming attempts I think. I can't get my profile to download a profile picture.......thus mine looks like "suspect #6". Ha! Charles, looking at your badges, you have to be a dang expert. . Is your exploits on YouTube? Or on here?


----------



## Charles

Very nicely done!!! I see you already have your badge, so someone beat me to it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

@ Bama Murdock

I am no expert, alas !!! It just take practice. As to my "exploits", my videos are on here and also on YouTube. Just keep shooting, and you can get all the badges that I have, and more too. I have had a number of health issues over the last couple of years, so I have not been shooting much lately. I hope to get back at it before too long. Right now I am waiting for cataract surgery and another hip replacement. Getting old is a real pain!!!! Once I can stand up and see again, I will get back to shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## stevekt

Charles said:


> Very nicely done!!! I see you already have your badge, so someone beat me to it.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you very much! ????

I also want to send a big thank you to Bill Hays. I could not have done this shot without his YouTube videos!


----------



## Kalevala

Bama Murdock said:


> I can't get my profile to download a profile picture


Are you trying to load too big picture ?


----------



## Kalevala

Congratulations, stevekt


----------



## stevekt

Kalevala said:


> Congratulations, stevekt


Thank you.


----------



## MakoPat

Someday I will start video-ing and badge collecting... but moatly I want to meet everyone from the forum. Charles, Tag, Bill, Buskshin Dave, BushpotChef, Jolly Roger, etc...

Congratulations, Steve!


----------



## Covert5

Hi everybody, this is my entry for the card cutting badge. I hope this passes! Thanks for watching!


----------



## Charles

Nicely done ... good shooting! I will put in for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala

Nice cut & well done video Covert5 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Covert5

Charles said:


> Nicely done ... good shooting! I will put in for your card cutter badge.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Sir! And thank you for having these awesome challenges!


----------



## Covert5

Kalevala said:


> Nice cut & well done video Covert5 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


Thanks bro! Means alot coming from a sniper like yourself!


----------



## Hunter-13

Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.





 can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?


----------



## Covert5

Hunter-13 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?


ZZZZFFFTTT! Nice slice bro! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Hunter-13

Covert5 said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZFFFTTT! Nice slice bro! Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalevala

Hunter-13 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?


Nice cut Hunter-13 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter-13

Kalevala said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cut Hunter-13 :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you Kalevala!
Click to expand...


----------



## KawKan

Congratulations, @Hunter-13!

Great shooting!


----------



## hoggy

get some


----------



## Charles

Hunter-13 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZFFFTTT! Nice slice bro! Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hello Hunter-13. I am very sorry to have taken so long to get to this. I have had some recent medical problems which have interfered with my normal duties. BUT I am pleased to say that your cut was well done. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Covert5

Charles, I hope you are feeling better! Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hunter-13

Charles said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZFFFTTT! Nice slice bro! Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Hunter-13. I am very sorry to have taken so long to get to this. I have had some recent medical problems which have interfered with my normal duties. BUT I am pleased to say that your cut was well done. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Charles, I hope you doing better!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Matches should be here soon :devil:
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

It's good to hear from you Charles.


----------



## Kalevala

Hunter-13 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm James mostly known as Hunter. New to this forum, been shooting slingshots about 3 months or so. One of my favorite targets are cards so wanted to do this. Hope it's good enough, had the jitters a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't figure out how to post it with the view on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZFFFTTT! Nice slice bro! Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Hunter-13. I am very sorry to have taken so long to get to this. I have had some recent medical problems which have interfered with my normal duties. BUT I am pleased to say that your cut was well done. I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Charles, I hope you doing better!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Matches should be here soon :devil:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congratulations Hunter-13 :headbang:

Charles, get well soon. Medical problems are not nice


----------



## Hunter-13

Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.


----------



## Kalevala

Hunter-13 said:


> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.


 :headbang: Great feeling or what :devil:


----------



## Covert5

Hunter-13! Yyyyeeeeaaaahhhh! Nice shot!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter-13

Kalevala said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :headbang: Great feeling or what :devil:
> 
> Oh man it is great. A second or two of shock then amazement. Still on cloud 9. Thanks again for your advice my friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hunter-13

Covert5 said:


> Hunter-13! Yyyyeeeeaaaahhhh! Nice shot!!! Congratulations!


Thank you, Covert5! I worked hard for this one.


----------



## Kalevala

Hunter-13 said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :headbang: Great feeling or what :devil:
> 
> Oh man it is great. A second or two of shock then amazement. Still on cloud 9. Thanks again for your advice my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A pleasure to help :thumbsup:


----------



## robbo

great shot hunter-13,can you use any red head matches or do they have be special ones.


----------



## Hunter-13

robbo said:


> great shot hunter-13,can you use any red head matches or do they have be special ones.


Thank you! They need to be STRIKE ANYWHERE matches, usually they are red with a white at the very tip the ones I have are actually green with white made by DIAMOND.


----------



## hoggs

Excellent shot! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hunter-13

hoggs said:


> Excellent shot! And welcome to the forum!


Thank you.


----------



## Charles

Hunter-13 said:


> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.


Good job ... congratulations! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Hunter-13

Charles said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job ... congratulations! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Thank you, Charles!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalevala

Hunter-13 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job ... congratulations! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Thank you, Charles!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congratulations Hunter-13 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter-13

Kalevala said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my entry for the Match Lighter Badge. Little shaky while holding camera, I was excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job ... congratulations! I will put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> Thank you, Charles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Hunter-13 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks, brother! Now I'm trying to work out how to hold the match in front of a card :headbang: :devil: :woot:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalevala

Kalevala said:


> Congratulations Hunter-13 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks, brother! Now I'm trying to work out how to hold the match in front of a card :headbang: :devil:


 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble

Ive been shooting slingshots for several years now. I am starting to think that maybe I wouldn't mind going for some badges. I use 5/16" hex nuts as my ammo. Is that ammo allowed for earning badges?


----------



## Charles

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Ive been shooting slingshots for several years now. I am starting to think that maybe I wouldn't mind going for some badges. I use 5/16" hex nuts as my ammo. Is that ammo allowed for earning badges?


Sure ... no problem ... go for it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## The Norseman

Here is my entry!






I hope it's up to snuff! I had a bit of trouble with my tape measure, but I finally got it unhooked.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

The Norseman said:


> Here is my entry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's up to snuff! I had a bit of trouble with my tape measure, but I finally got it unhooked.


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles

The Norseman said:


> Here is my entry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's up to snuff! I had a bit of trouble with my tape measure, but I finally got it unhooked.


That was a fine shot. I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Covert5

The Norseman said:


> Here is my entry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's up to snuff! I had a bit of trouble with my tape measure, but I finally got it unhooked.


Awesome shot! Congratulations! Sling-On!


----------

